# Nigerian Police Clearance/ Certificate



## AJVS (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm applying for an Australian Permanent Residency. Currently, I'm in Australia. As I've stayed in Nigeria for more than a year cumulative, I'm asked to obtain a Police Clearance Certificate from Nigeria. 

I have visited the Australian immigration website (I couldn't post the website link as I don't have enough points) 

My question:
- Is there any form (country specific) which I need to fill? If yes, where can I find the form? 
- How will I get informed about me getting a clearance? (No clue at all)
- The link doesn't give any information about the cost

Above all things:
I've called Nigerian Embassy and they didn't assist me
I've tweeted to Nigerian Police about this issue. I haven't heard anything from them.
I've called Australian helpline just hear that they don't help in these matters. 

Only thing I get to here is - "You have to travel to Nigeria to get your Police Clearance?" 

Is there any process how I could get my Nigerian Police Clearance/ Certificate? Any help/ hint would be appreciated. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

You can get the Nigerian PCC from anywhere.
However, it's faster, cheaper and easier applying in the country.

To apply offshore, you need to download and complete the offline application form and then send. The link below is their official website for PCC. There is a video explaining how to complete your application.

Apply Now! - Nigeria Police Clearance Certificate

Alternatively, and more preferably, if you still have a contact in Nigeria, complete the form and send across to the person to help you get the PCC (the same day).

The first option is not very popular because it's a long process and takes weeks to receive the PCC. Most people prefer the second option if they can't apply in person.

Good luck!


----------



## AJVS (Apr 24, 2017)

Is the site legal?
I tried searching for FORM on the government sites and failed to find one.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

I don't understand what you meant by government site.

However, yes, to the best of my knowledge it's legal.

But as previously stated, it hasn't been a popular option for applicants because it's way too expensive and takes too long.

As for the FORM, google is your friend... You can search for Samples of the form on google and compare. You can also search for the contact number of the Lagos or Abuja Police department, and confirm the authenticity of the site with them before using it.

As previously state, if you still have someone in Nigeria you can reach, pls contact them to help you do it. You won't spend even half of what you'd spend doing it online even if you pay your contact for inconveniences.

The decision is yours to make depending on your preference of time taken to receive the certficate.



AJVS said:


> Is the site legal?
> I tried searching for FORM on the government sites and failed to find one.


----------



## Fi_G (Oct 7, 2017)

*Did you find best route?*

Hi AVSL

i'm currently having the same issue that you explain in your post about Nigeria Police Certificate. My husband needs one for our Australia visa 457 application and we are in the U.K. Did you use the CRB website (now gateway Nigeria)? I like you am worried about the legitimacy of this site. 

Thanks 
Fi_G


----------



## Fi_G (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry AJVS!


----------



## ojayjzon (Jun 29, 2018)

catchdwind said:


> I don't understand what you meant by government site.
> 
> However, yes, to the best of my knowledge it's legal.
> 
> ...


Hello catchdwind, please when you gave the form to someone in nigeria to submit it for you at the police office, did you only just fill the form and put the fingerprints, or did u need it to be done in the presence of a police officer and attested to before you sent it to nigeria.
I await your reply. Thanks


----------

